# Best deal for cherries on EBAY



## Felix (27 Feb 2008)

any reccomendations?
id really like some of theese

would they be ok with leopard danios, im guessing no but i have lots of tanks to swap around


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Feb 2008)

I've ordered from Gogosnails on ebay in the past and they arrived in great condition.


----------



## Felix (27 Feb 2008)

thanks eds, i heard they were good 

zebra danios will eat cherries right?


----------



## Luketendo (27 Feb 2008)

Felix said:
			
		

> thanks eds, i heard they were good
> 
> zebra danios will eat cherries right?



Yeah they do.


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2008)

There's a woman on there who sells as tiger robbie I got 22 at Â£1 each of her.


----------



## fishgeek (28 Feb 2008)

how are they shipped , i have many though have not had the courage to start sending them fro free of loses


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Feb 2008)

I've sent fish and recieved shrimps in bags packed into polyboxes.  For the fish I used a couple of heatpacks to keep them warm and then sent them overnight delivery.  I think breather bags are better as they are completely filled with water so the creatures can't slosh around as much, but I have sent them in normal bags successfully.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Feb 2008)

This seller?
http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZtiger_robbie


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2008)

That's the one, she's a member over on TFF, they where really well packed and arrived next day and with no end of java moss. 

Shame I killed them all


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Mar 2008)

Yeah phil who runs the gogosnail is a good chap. Bought loads from him at one point to start my own breeding scheme. I ended up selling over 500 cherries on ebay. lol
I'm going to get some CRS soon. hopefully it will work out the same.  They are darn expensive though

Dan


----------



## GreenNeedle (26 Mar 2008)

*Re:*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> There's a woman on there who sells as tiger robbie I got 22 at Â£1 each of her.



If you order these off ebay then you've made a mistake.  She is a member on TFF and gives discount and extras if you pm her.  she has bristlenoses too.  Her username on there is shaz3271.

http://www.fishforums.net/content/Buy-Sell-and-Swap/233821/Cherry-Shrimp/

Andy


----------



## thebullit (18 May 2008)

heres another great cherry shrimp seller.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=008


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2008)

I purchased mine off this user, come very nicely packaged and even though they went to my work place I had no dead by the time I got home in the evening, always adds one more to the pack.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-CHERRY-SHRIMP- ... dZViewItem


----------



## Gill (19 May 2008)

For the Best Deal on Cherry Shrimp.

Why Not go to your nearest Miadenhead Aquatics. 
Mine is doing them @ 1.00 each or less on bulk buy.


----------



## shaz3271 (3 Jun 2008)

*Re:*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> That's the one, she's a member over on TFF, they where really well packed and arrived next day and with no end of java moss.
> 
> Shame I killed them all




  :?   

thats me you got them from you bad person lol

thanks for the good words

im still selling if you want more "cough cough"


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2008)

*Re: Re:*



			
				shaz3271 said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> > im still selling if you want more "cough cough"


Don't sell him anymore  mine are doing great btw


----------



## shaz3271 (3 Jun 2008)

*Re: Re:*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> shaz3271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats great news, glad your happy with them


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2008)

It's not my fault! I had an ammonia spike and shrimp don't like that kind of thing.


----------



## shaz3271 (4 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It's not my fault! I had an ammonia spike and shrimp don't like that kind of thing.



i will let you off


----------



## thebullit (20 Jun 2008)

i think i have had some off you to shaz. and i have loads myself and are doing great.


----------

